# TheSingingPumpkin.com 48-hour Sale! 50% off EVERYTHING!



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

How do you get the 15$ price. I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Sale is back on.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Payment sent


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Sale is on!


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

*Thanks everyone! We have the BEST customers in the world! You guys ROCK!*


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Danski said:


> How do you get the 15$ price. I don't see it anywhere.


We just changed the website. The prices now reflect the 50% savings.


----------

